# Groomer Fears



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

We had a puppy last year that we took to the groomer and they ruined him. We were already planning to give him back to the breeder, but took him in to get him a tidier puppy cut. They shaved him, and he came back a neurotic mess-literally climbing my desk and hiding behind my computer, then bit my daughter. 

We have a new 2 year old Hav now and she is a peach but is timid. She needs some grooming, but I am terrified to take her anywhere. I know I won't ever set foot in the groomer that I took the puppy to, but I'm not sure I can take her anywhere.

I used to trim my pom's feet, tale, ears, ect. and was very good at it, but Havs are so different. Should I just try to figure out how to do some clean-up on my Hav myself, or risk finding a new groomer? I'm just not sure what to cut where-she has been body clipped a bit, but can hardly see. Any recommendations on how to find a good groomer, or a good book so that I can do it myself? TIA!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The Havanese Fanciers of Canada have published a book here is the link:

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/

There are a few threads here with some book reviews, if you search "nose to tail" that should take you to them.

Good luck.


----------



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

Oh thank you Debbie!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

What type of grooming has she had before? I groom my own, you just got to give it a try and see if you like it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I love my groomer. I take my two havs to her and I stay there with them..I hold them and help calm them down. My two bigger dogs stay there and I come and get them. She does a great job on them. I would see if you can find someone to come to your house or wouldnt mind you staying. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> The Havanese Fanciers of Canada have published a book here is the link:
> 
> http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/
> 
> ...


This is a wonderful resource for any Havanese owner to have!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love that book!!!!!


----------

